# HELP - Any Athletes out there?



## Shanz93 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hey guys!

I was wondering if there are any athletes out there that have to deal with IBS? Cross fitters? Weight lifters? Bodybuilders? Gymnasts etc

I am a Personal Trainer here in NZ love CrossFit weight lifting and aerial skills. I have always questioned IBS and finally saw a DR that confirmed he thought it was.

My question is as athletes how do you deal with it? Being bloated obviously messes with your self image and there are times its hard to push through training due to nausea or being worried of what might happen if iI "push" to hard! LOL

How do you structure your diet for body composition and training for energy, performance, muscle gain and fat loss?

Id really love to hear from anyone who can help!

Thanks!


----------

